# From out of the high desert ...



## adsophilos (Jul 13, 2007)

... I shamble into this cool room and wait for my eyes to dilate.
     I like the WYSIWIG editor.  I don't dress my text for every holiday, but it's nice to have the tools when you want them.
     I like the adult outlook on profanity.  Use of profanity is a technique like any other, a skill to be mastered.  Use, don't abuse.
      I would like to read some posts, now.  I would like to find more stuff to like.

Steve​


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 13, 2007)

What drugs have you been taking??

Anyway, welcome to the forum...


----------



## adsophilos (Jul 13, 2007)

Good morning; 

Drugs?  Nothing that adds unicorn horns or gryphon claws to my skeleton.

Sorry, Triquediqual.  I don't have anything novel for you.

Perhaps I should have capitalized "high desert", my home region in the American Southwest.  I expect you will visit one day.  A newspaper article from Palm Springs commented that Northern Europeans cannot get enough of the heat in Palm Springs.

You'll be welcome.

Steve​


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 13, 2007)

You sound silly.

Honestly, better ways to be out of your mind.

Doting over yourself, 18th century.


----------



## Baron (Jul 13, 2007)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Nickie (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello there, and welcome to Writing Forums!


Nickie


----------



## adsophilos (Jul 13, 2007)

Good morning;  

Sorry, I drowsed over the keyboard.

Baron, thank you for the welcome.

And Voo -- de gustibus, non disputandum.  Read the Guidelines and critique technical issues.  The tone or style of a piece may seem inappropriate -- and perhaps the writer is only experimenting or even being playful.  Words like "silly" are often unconscious shorthand for "I don't get it".

And Monty Python made a much-loved world out of "silly".  You, Voo?

Steve​


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 13, 2007)

No, I'm quite sure narrating your actions over an introductory post is silly.

Nothing wrong with being eccentric- do it right.

ads. Can I call you ads?


----------



## adsophilos (Jul 13, 2007)

Good morning, Nickie;

Your list of interviewees is amazing.  There's a book in there somewhere -- _Slice of Life with Interviews_, or something.

So far, I've read only your Crais interview.  But anything you took away from an interview for yourself is your story.  If you interviewed Crais and tried a Creole recipe or a nature walk, there's nice extension to the flow of events.

Don't mind me though -- I'm still trying to channel the late C.S. Forester.  You'd have to think twice about the input of a man who chases the ghosts of writers.

My thanks to you.

Steve​


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 13, 2007)

So, fellow, what do you write?


----------



## adsophilos (Jul 13, 2007)

I use the same handle at Helium.com.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 13, 2007)

Your point?


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 13, 2007)

> Nothing that adds unicorn horns or gryphon claws to my skeleton.


Bummer.  If you've got eyes for something that will, meet me at Burning Man.


----------



## adsophilos (Jul 13, 2007)

My point -- hyperlinks are for wimps.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 13, 2007)

No...
and it was a simple question.


----------



## adsophilos (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry, Lin -- too old to change.  I don't think gryphons get old, do they?


----------

